# Gargoyle build 2014



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I finally took the time to do some research and find out why I could never upload my gargoyle build video to YouTube last year. So here it is for anyone who wishes to watch.


----------



## Booster (Sep 21, 2015)

That's really nice! Did you use monster mud?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Booster;bt3686 said:


> That's really nice! Did you use monster mud?


No, it has a paper mâché base and is covered with paper clay. 

I'm hoping to experiment with monster mud in the future.


----------

